# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  APEX RXLS library et retour  la ligne dans une meme cellule

## pcouas

Bonjour,

J'utilise la librairie RXLS afin de gnrer un fichier Excel depuis APEX, mais comment mettre le contenu d'une cellule sur plusieurs lignes ?
J'ai essaye le \n sans succes

Merci



Phil

----------

